# Carmen Electra Aerobic Striptease



## kimberlane (Oct 11, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone had done the videos, and if they lost any weight, or gained muscle from them. Thanks for your info.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 11, 2008)

I've read mixed reviews on these. Most said that they were fun, but not a very intense workout. I haven't tried them myself though. They look fun!


----------



## Margolicious (Oct 11, 2008)

They are fun to do, but I certainly would not classify them a work out tapes.


----------



## Sushi. (Oct 23, 2008)

Ive done one of them, and did'nt find it a workout at all, could be fun, but not a good workout. also she says to move your head in a complete circular motion, and she even throws her head really fast this way, which i know your really not supposed to do because its bad for your neck.


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 23, 2008)

i have one. i watched it for like 10 mins while i ate junk food. not a work out at all! cadio, toning, otherwise. save your money!


----------



## glinda666 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_i have one. i watched it for like 10 mins while i ate junk food._

 






OMG I almost spit out my lunch when I read that!


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glinda666* 

 
_





OMG I almost spit out my lunch when I read that!_

 






 oh i keeps it real hahaa!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I have the first tape. It was fun, and it kicked my ass but only due to the fact that I'm extremely out of shape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It wasn't enough to keep me entertained to do it again though.

Oh, and someone mentioned twirling your head in a full circle... yeah, I threw out my neck doing that in the vid! Haha.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_Yeah, I have the first tape. It was fun, and it kicked my ass but only due to the fact that I'm extremely out of shape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It wasn't enough to keep me entertained to do it again though.

Oh, and someone mentioned twirling your head in a full circle... yeah, I threw out my neck doing that in the vid! Haha._

 
Guess you have to be a real stripper to get the benefits of the tape... Puts on plastic shoes and spins around pole in her living room!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FOCUS LADIES, FOCUS! Your neck will heal, you wanna nice lookin rump don't cha?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You might want to stay on the ground though, falling off the pole hurts like a biotch!


----------



## jaysgirl (Oct 29, 2008)

My sis and I played around with the tapes. They weren't much of a workout but we laughed our asses off the whole time. We both looked ridiculous! Needless to say, not enough of a workout to lose any weight.


----------



## franimal (Oct 29, 2008)

I rented this on netflix and tried it with some friends. It was a hilarious video, but definitely not a great workout.  "Striptease" is a key part of the title, as in if you want to feel more confident about giving a striptease, this video could really help. As a workout, it is too slow to give a good cardio workout and there is not enough muscle building exercises to really work on toning/muscle building.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 12, 2008)

Personally, I found the videos easy- too easy, in fact- but they WERE fun. I wouldn't really do it as an excercise but more of a strip how-to. I purchased the Advanced Stripaerobics/Lap dance how to DVD and I often practice with it quite often.

I have years experience in dance, but my friend who doesn't have experience said she found it a little too easy as well and didn't really get anything out of it.


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 15, 2008)

The 2nd video with the trainer guy (to get you in shape for the stripper moves, lol) is pretty good. It's not aerobic, but there are some decent, unique exercises like crunches and arm exercises. I like some of them enough to use them in my everyday workouts. As for the actual striptease series, gah i look like a moron doing all of them! haha. Only a couple of them actually feel like they're working, the rest is kind of a waste. Again the only one I'd recommend is video 2.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 15, 2008)

Like everyone has said, you won't end up breathless, sweating buckets when you're done. but it's a fun way to stay moving.

and it's a great way to spend quality time with the bf.
while you're working out, he'll be working one out. :/

try pole dancing for a sexy way to get in shape. you need a lot of muscle strength to do it.


----------



## MissKaylee* (Dec 10, 2008)

All of them except for 2 are lame and don't work. Get the second one, it's only workouts. By the end of it I'm panting and the day after everything hurts. It's also fun. Get that one and none of the others !!!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 13, 2008)

They arnt that great ! I mean it's fun, but isnt really a workout.
Ive seen better result's with other tapes.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 13, 2008)

Pole dancing is so much better. It's all upper body strenghth. You will be so sore.
I have a stripper pole in my living room lol


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 13, 2008)

I did one dvd (dont remember which #; i think it was the one with the lap dance) many years ago...

lol, it was at a house party with drunk people.  
One of my guy friends was trying to do a kick over the chair but ended up ripping a hole (in his rear area) in his jeans.

But I did learn some killer moves. And used it at another party on the bf at the time. 

Ahh... memories! lol


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 22, 2008)

The 2nd DVD is probably the most of a workout.
the 5th is pretty good too, but not as good as the 2nd.
(the 2nd it Fit to Strip, the 5th is Hip Hop)
they're all fun though!


----------



## franimal (Dec 22, 2008)

So... consensus is that aerobic striptease isn't great. What's a workout video that does work for all of you then? Just curious.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_So... consensus is that aerobic striptease isn't great. What's a workout video that does work for all of you then? Just curious._

 
Transfirmer, I have no coordination so it is double hell for me. It comes with two steps and three videos and will definitely give you a cardio workout with a tight @ss! I just continue to laugh and move if I screw up, lord forbid I have to ever do this workout in front of anyone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Found mine in Target


----------



## User35 (Jan 17, 2009)

eh i got the first three....werent exciting enough for me so I bought a stripper pole for my house. A lil mix hot pink rotator. ohhh yeah lol...I dont use it too much anymore ( kinda busy ) but it definately is a better workout than those carmen electra tapes.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 20, 2009)

IMO these suck fitness-wise and stripping-wise!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

I had one of them but got rid of it. It was fun and sexy but not really great for losing weight which what I was focusing on doing. Theres not enough intense cardio to really have that much impact. I watched and worked out to a taebo video which mainly focused on cardio and a all over muscle work out and it totally kicked striptease's ass! I'd recommend this if someone wants to have a little fun or spice up life in the bedroom but for serious weight lose its meh. 

I rather sit my butt on my stationary bike in front of the tv and just keep peddling anyways lol.


----------

